# Mud, glorious mud.



## compo (3 Oct 2012)

I have to say that a hybrid with 700c wheels, slick tyres and full mudguards is not suitable transport for ploughing through deep, wet, sticky, clayish mud that has been well stirred up by lots of farm machinery. I took a short cut this morning on my hybrid along a couple of miles of farm track. I do the ride fairly regularly. It is often a little muddy in places but can usually be got through. Not today though. I just couldn't move. The mud had built up under my mudguards (stupid name for them!) and actually stopped the wheels. As fast as I dug it out it built up again. In the end I gave it up as a bad job, slung the bike on my shoulder and legged it up the hill until I came to a bit where I could actually pedal. I had several inches of mud up to my ankles. Once I could pedal again I scraped off what I could and set off for a cafe for a much needed cuppa. 

Tomorrow I have to clean the bike from top to bottom, clean my shoes and remind my wife to wash my tights.


----------



## VamP (4 Oct 2012)

Should have gone cyclocrossing instead


----------



## taximan (4 Oct 2012)

compo said:


> I have to say that a hybrid with 700c wheels, slick tyres and full mudguards is not suitable transport for ploughing through deep, wet, sticky, clayish mud that has been well stirred up by lots of farm machinery. I took a short cut this morning on my hybrid along a couple of miles of farm track. I do the ride fairly regularly. It is often a little muddy in places but can usually be got through. Not today though. I just couldn't move. The mud had built up under my mudguards (stupid name for them!) and actually stopped the wheels. As fast as I dug it out it built up again. In the end I gave it up as a bad job, slung the bike on my shoulder and legged it up the hill until I came to a bit where I could actually pedal. I had several inches of mud up to my ankles. Once I could pedal again I scraped off what I could and set off for a cafe for a much needed cuppa.
> 
> Tomorrow I have to clean the bike from top to bottom, clean my shoes and remind my wife to wash my tights.


 


I know how you feel ! Last year I was bombing along some sheep tracks on the moors and tried to plough through some water forgetting that there would be copious amounts of gooey, sticky mud at the bottom. I came to an abrupt halt and fortunately I managed to stay in the saddle. The bike remained upright with me sat on it but the front wheel was sunk well over half way into the mud. Just as I was congratulating myself that there were no witnesses, I spotted a party of ramblers sitting out of the wind and enjoying my antics. All good fun though


----------



## compo (4 Oct 2012)

At least it made me give the bike a long promised thorough clean. A hose down, wash with a hose brush, leathered off then polished with MER polish. It is now looks and shines as good as the day I bought it out of the shop!


----------

